# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Бог - эгоист?

## Kristina B

Дорогие преданные, помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться.

Если Бог - пуруша, Верховный Наслаждающийся, а все остальные Eго слуги, которые Eго наслаждают... Получается что Он эгоист?? Ведь получается что Он единственный наслаждается, а все остальные могут только Ему служить, иначе ссылаются в материальный мир. То-есть Он хочет чтобы в духовном мире никто кроме него не наслаждался.. Он хочет чтобы все души вернулись домой в духовный мир, что бы Его там наслаждать.. Он не хочет позволить душам, которые этого не хотят, наслаждаться в полной мере в материальном мире, иначе зачем тогда существуют вде эти страдания и законы времени?
Обьясните, плиз.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Настоящее наслаждение возможно только в общении.Наше изначальное положение - служить Кришне. Это неотъемлемо, как сладость не отнять у сахара или теплоту у огня.И если мы служим Кришне, мы испытываем даже большее наслаждение, чем Он сам. Например, Вы как мать, когда наслаждаетесь больше, когда кушаете сами или когда кормите своего ребенка?Кришна никого не ссылает в материальный мир, мы уходим от Кришны сами по своей воле. Вернее, по своей глупости.

----------


## Kristina B

> Например, Вы как мать, когда наслаждаетесь больше, когда кушаете сами или когда кормите своего ребенка?


Ну вот даже не знаю.. Когда как :neznai:

----------


## Александр.Б

Джива - бесконечно маленькая искорка, сколько она может дать любви Богу?
Очень немного(((
Бог бесконечно могуществен и велик, сколько Он может дать любви малюсенькой дживе?
Бесконечное количество)))
Так кто же больше наслаждается в паре: джива - Бог?
Понимаете?
У дживы есть БОГ!!!!
А у Бога, есть только джива, которая в своих попытках дать Ему что-то, так забавно выглядит))))

----------


## Светлана )

> А у Бога, есть только джива, которая в своих попытках дать Ему что-то, так забавно выглядит))))


И очень ругается, когда Он ее воспитывает, что Он мало ее лююю-бииит... :cry: это я про себя говорю.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Дорогие преданные, помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться.
> 
> Если Бог - пуруша, Верховный Наслаждающийся, а все остальные Eго слуги, которые Eго наслаждают... Получается что Он эгоист?? Ведь получается что Он единственный наслаждается, а все остальные могут только Ему служить, иначе ссылаются в материальный мир. То-есть Он хочет чтобы в духовном мире никто кроме него не наслаждался.. Он хочет чтобы все души вернулись домой в духовный мир, что бы Его там наслаждать.. Он не хочет позволить душам, которые этого не хотят, наслаждаться в полной мере в материальном мире, иначе зачем тогда существуют вде эти страдания и законы времени?
> Обьясните, плиз.


Эгоист думает только о себе... Бог заботиться обо ВСЕХ живых существах... тогда как же Он может быть эгоистом?  :smilies:

----------


## Дамир

Кристина, Господь своим преданным Сам служит, а не ждёт когда они ему послужат. Если Вы делаете для него на пять копеек, Он сделает на 1000 рублей. У Людей не верное понимание служения. Почитайте множество историй. Господь служит всем, а не все Ему. Он никогда не остаётся в долгу ) ) )

----------


## Макс_И

На самом деле Бог служит нам всегда =) :
Обеспечивает нам климат и пищу. Дает вкусные яблоки и клубнику 8)



сарвасйа чахам хриди саннивишто
маттах смритир джнанам апоханам ча

Когда живое существо рождается в новом теле, *Сверхдуша наделяет его памятью* и оно продолжает осуществлять *планы, задуманные в прошлой жизни.* Об этом также говорится в другом стихе «Бхагавад-гиты»:

ишварах сарва-бхутанам
хрид-деше 'рджуна тиштхати
бхрамайан сарва-бхутани
йантрарудхани майайа

«Верховный Господь, о Арджуна, находится в сердце каждого и* направляет скитания всех живых существ*, которые словно сидят в машине, созданной из материальной энергии» (Б.-г., 18.61). Сидя в машине, предоставленной материальной природой, и получая память от пребывающей в его сердце Сверхдуши, живое существо скитается по всей вселенной, изо всех сил пытаясь осуществить *свои* планы.


*Как человек предается Мне, так Я и вознаграждаю его. Каждый во всем следует Моим путем, о сын Притхи.*


КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Каждый ищет Кришну в Его различных ипостасях и проявлениях. Частично постичь Кришну, Верховную Личность Бога, можно, познав Его безличное сияние, брахмаджьоти, или же вездесущую Сверхдушу, пребывающую во всем, даже в атомах. Но полностью постичь Кришну способны только Его чистые преданные. Таким образом, Кришна является целью поисков каждого и каждому Он дает возможность общаться с Ним так, как *человек* *того желает*. В духовном мире Кришна тоже отвечает взаимностью на трансцендентные чувства Своих чистых преданных и относится к ним так, как того хотят сами преданные. Одни из них хотят видеть в Кришне верховного повелителя, другие - своего близкого друга, третьи относятся к Нему как к сыну, а четвертые - как к возлюбленному. И всех их Кришна вознаграждает в соответствии с силой и глубиной любви к Нему. Подобные взаимоотношения существуют и в материальном мире, где Господь отвечает на чувства всех, кто поклоняется Ему, в зависимости от формы их поклонения. Чистые преданные как в материальном, так и в духовном мире общаются с Господом как с личностью и потому имеют возможность лично служить Ему с любовью и преданностью, испытывая от этого трансцендентное блаженство. Что касается *имперсоналистов*, которые стремятся уничтожить свою индивидуальность и тем самым совершить духовное самоубийство, *то и им Кришна помогает достичь желанной цели, позволяя раствориться в Своем сиянии*. Отказываясь признать существование вечной, исполненной блаженства Личности Бога и разрушая свою индивидуальность, имперсоналисты лишают себя возможности наслаждаться нектарным вкусом трансцендентного служения Господу. Те из них, чье положение даже в безличном бытии непрочно, возвращаются в материальный мир, чтобы удовлетворить *дремлющее в них желание деятельности*. Не имея доступа на духовные планеты, *они снова получают возможность действовать на планетах материального мира.*


*Людей, стремящихся к плодам своего труда, Господь в образе ягьешвары вознаграждает, даруя им все, что они желают и ради чего выполняют предписанные Ведами обязанности.* 

*Йоги*, жаждущие обрести мистические способности, также получают их от Верховного Господа. *Иными словами, успех деятельности каждого зависит только от милости Господа* и все методы духовного совершенствования - не что иное, как различные этапы одного пути. Поэтому, до тех пор пока человек не достигнет высшей ступени совершенства - сознания Кришны, все его труды будут незавершенными. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (2.3.10) сказано:
акамах сарва-камо ва
мокша-кама удара-дхих
тиврена бхакти-йогена
йаджета пурушам парам
«Свободен ли человек от желаний [как преданные Господа], хочет ли он наслаждаться плодами своего труда или стремится к освобождению, он должен неустанно поклоняться Верховной Личности Бога, ибо только так можно достичь высшего совершенства - обрести сознание Кришны».


*выходит что Бог просто исполняет наши желания*... Даже материальные вселенные для этого создал... Исполнение желаний и страдания - как возможность одуматься 8)

----------


## Hanna

ну вряд ли нас тогда можно было вытурить из духовного мира, если там идет личное служение по полной, а тут одни страдания и исполнения каких-то желаний непонятных, когда все желания могут исполняться без страданий в духовной обители рядом с Господом.
Что-то все-таки там произошло, какие то дживы восстали против правил и оказались в этой тюрьме, наказание такое.

----------


## Hanna

Может правда позавидовали? Он же Шримати Радхарани любит больше всех, и все должны плясать под ее дудку ))))

----------


## Aniruddha das

Наш уход от Кришны - не более чем иллюзия. Также как и наш уход из духовного мира. Дживе только кажется, что она ушла от Кришны или пала в материальный мир. Таково действие Майи - иллюзорной энергии Господа. Мы всегда вместе с Кришной. Только иллюзия заставляет нас думать обратное.

А насчет того, что Кришна единственный наслаждающийся. Дело в том, что в принципе, согласно вайшнавской философии, существует только Кришна - Абсолютная Истина, Он является полным целым. Ничего кроме Бога не существует. Всё сущее - это Его проявления, проявления Его энергий. В том числе и дживы - они являются Его неотъемлемыми частицами. И как часть всегда служит целому, так и дживы всегда служат Богу. Просто слово "служение" в этом мире имеет негативный окрас. Также как и слово "слуга". Нам представляется сразу какой-нибудь раб или крепостной, холоп бесправный. Однако, это ошибка. Не стоит переносить материальное представление о служении на духовную реальность. Служение дживы в том, чтобы делить счастье Бога с Ним. То есть наслаждаться вместе с Богом. Вот в чем служение.

----------


## Aniruddha das

По своей природе, джива не может наслаждаться сама по себе. Даже в материальном мире, мы ищем расу - отношения, в которых можно обмениваться любовным служением, мы пытаемся найти здесь то, к чему привыкли - расу - вкус вечных любовных отношений с Богом. Но в царстве материальной иллюзорной энергии, нам доступна только джада-раса - иллюзорная материальная раса, которая имеет начало и конец, также как имеют начало и конец все отношения в которые вступает джива в этом мире, и также как имеют начало и конец и все тела-роли, которые принимает джива в этом мире. 

Даже в материальном мире самое большое наслаждение дживе приносит бескорыстное любовное служение другим, то есть чем ближе мы подходим к своей вечной природе, тем более мы счастливы. Джива гораздо более счастлива когда отдает, чем когда берет. Это природа дживы. Джива относится к категории пракрити - энергии, того, чем наслаждается Пуруша - верховный наслаждающийся. Но в этом мире джива пытается играть роль Пуруши, наслаждающегося. Это можно сравнить с тем, как женщины пытаются наслаждаться ролью мужчины, например, когда две женщины пытаются выстроить любовные отношения, в которые в нормальном положении обычно вступают мужчина и женщина. Нечто подобное происходит у нас. Мы пракрити - женское начало, но пытаемся играть роль пуруши - наслаждающегося (роль мужчины). Получается просто нечто странное. И материальная энергия призвана вылечить нас от этого психического расстройства.

----------


## Hanna

А как поверить, что в духовном мире есть вечность? Может мы даже не позавидовали, а просто понаслаждались уже свое, насколько кармы хватило, и вот теперь тут. 
А у Кришны еще хватает кармы на дОльше, потому что он как бы Бог, но по словам буддистов, у Богов богов тоже все конечно, и карма истощается и тянет вниз.
Как поверить именно в то, что Кришна - не временный бог, а вечный? 
Мы же знаем, мы же взрослые, что ничего не длится вечно.
Можно сказать, что Кришна нерожденный, поэтому не умирает, но это все слова, индусы и не то еще прискажут, для доказательств своих положений.
А вдруг это все сочинения на тему о Боге, а мы читаем и представляем себе такие ролевые игры, вот типа попаду в духовный мир, буду играть роль коровы или обезьяны...Потом роль кончилась, и снова круговорот сансары.

----------


## Светлана )

> ...Как поверить именно в то, что Кришна - не временный бог, а вечный? 
> Мы же знаем, мы же взрослые, что ничего не длится вечно.
> Можно сказать, что Кришна нерожденный, поэтому не умирает, но это все слова, индусы и не то еще прискажут, для доказательств своих положений.
> ...


Шабда - Богооткровенные писания. Принимать их или нет - личный выбор.

----------


## Hanna

Так там про "вечность" есть? То, что Кришна - Бог и у него есть духовный мир мне понятно и я верю.
Не верю только в вечное время Кришны и вечность его игр....хотя тут легко не верить, игры примитивны, на уровне индусского ума и боливуда.
Ну поиграли во Вриндаван, перебрались на другую планету обезьян...
но вот чтобы это длилось и длилось, и никогда не кончалось.
Там Шиву что ли к дереву привязали, обезвредили, чтобы он не прекратил существование?

----------


## Светлана )

йасмин йато йена ча йасйа йасмаи 
йад йо йатха куруте карйате ча 
параварешам парамам прак прасиддхам 
тад брахма тад дхетур ананйад экам 

йасмин — в котором (в Верховном Господе или высшем прибежище); йатах — из которого (все исходит); йена — которым (все приводится в движение); ча — также; йасйа — которого (кому все принадлежит); йасмаи — которому (все посвящено); йат — которое; йах — который; йатха — как; куруте — совершает; карйате — совершается; ча — также; пара-аварешам — в материальном и духовном (бытии); парамам — высший; прак — предшествовавший всему; прасиддхам — известный всем; тат — то; брахма — Верховный Брахман; тат хетух — та первопричина; ананйат — безначальный; экам — единый.

Из Него, Верховного Брахмана, Кришны, изошло все сущее, и в Нем все сущее пребывает. Он все вершит, всем владеет и Ему одному все приносится в жертву. Он — конечная цель всякой деятельности; Он стоит за всем происходящим — и когда действует Сам, и когда побуждает к действию других. Всему есть отдаленные и прямые причины, но Он — причина всех причин. Недаром Его называют Верховным Брахманом, существовавшим до начала всякой деятельности. Ему — единому и самосущему, я выражаю почтение.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Бхагавад-гите» подтверждается, что Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, есть причина всех причин: ахам сарвасйа прабхавах. Материальный мир, царство трех гун природы, тоже исходит от Верховного Господа и, стало быть, неразрывно связан с Ним. Не будь материальный мир частью тела Верховной Личности Бога, высшей причины, Господа нельзя было бы назвать совершенным. В «Бхагавад-гите» сказано: васудевах сарвам ити са махатма судурлабхах — тот, кто знает, что Васудева есть причина всех причин, достигает совершенства и становится махатмой. 
«Брахма-самхита» (5.1) гласит:

ишварах парамах кришнах 
сач-чид-ананда-виграхах 
анадир адир говиндах 
сарва-карана-каранам

«Кришна, которого называют Говиндой, — это верховный повелитель. Его тело вечно, духовно и исполнено блаженства. Он — начало всего сущего. У Него Самого нет начала, ибо Он — причина всех причин». Верховный Брахман (тад брахма) есть причина всех причин, но у Него Самого нет причины. Анадир адир говиндах сарва-карана-каранам: Кришна, Говинда — первопричина всего, и нет причины Его явления в образе Говинды. Говинда предстает во множестве образов, но все они суть одно. Мадхвачарья поэтому пишет: ананйах садришабхавад эко рупадй-абхедатах — у Кришны нет начала, как нет и никого, кто был бы равен Ему; Он единый и неделимый, ибо Его многочисленные воплощения — свамши и вибхиннамши — неотличны от Него.

Шримад Бхагаватам, Песнь 6, Глава 4, стих 30 - Праджапати Дакша возносит Господу молитву «Хамса-гухья»

----------


## Светлана )

Некоторые вещи невозможно понять нашим интеллектом. Если делаете выбор принять Бога, он даст понимание.«Тот, кто стремится к неоскверненному преданному служению, ищет общения с преданными Шри Кришны, ибо это позволяет обусловленной душе обрести вкус к трансцендентной любви и возродить свои вечные отношения с Богом, тем или иным Его проявлением, и в той или иной трансцендентной расе, извечно присущей этой душе» («Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Ади, 1.35, комментарий Шрилы Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады).

----------


## Hanna

Скажите, а Шримад Бхагаватам и Чайтанья Чаритамрита - эти писания написаны людьми или эти откровения пришли от Бога? Как, например, Бхагават Гита, которую Кришна лично рассказал Арджуне на поле боя.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Скажите, а Шримад Бхагаватам и Чайтанья Чаритамрита - эти писания написаны людьми или эти откровения пришли от Бога? Как, например, Бхагават Гита, которую Кришна лично рассказал Арджуне на поле боя.


http://www.krishna.ru/culture-and-tr...eva/743--.html

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%...B4%D0%B6%D0%B0

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Как поверить именно в то, что Кришна - не временный бог, а вечный? 
> Мы же знаем, мы же взрослые, что ничего не длится вечно.


У каждого свой уровень реализации и видения. Есть пониже, есть повыше. Не знаю как другие, наверно обладают более глубоким видением и для них это не новое, но
я вот последнее время наблюдаю за собой и за другими людьми и живыми существами.
И чувствую, может вижу, в шутку называю это словом const  про себя, constanta это математический термин обозначает - постоянство. 
Энергия сознания постоянна, вообще не меняется, какая то лучезарная энергия.
Обратите внимание на себя, на свою энергию сознания, на личное я. Оно не "глючит", не даёт сбои, не "зависает".
Тело может дать сбой, голова может болеть, рука дрожать, нога может болеть, память может подвести, можем уйти в проявленное и непроявленное состояние во время сна например и прочее. Но энергия сознания const-постоянна. 
Т.е. это не так что мы станем вечными, мы уже вечные просто не наблюдаем себя, так скажем не самоосознали и у нас всё внимание на внешней переменчивой материи.
Наблюдать эту вечную энергию сознания, самого себя, это так удивительно, но можно даже попутать себя с Богом. Т.к. мы качественно одинаковы, но лишь отличаемся количественно (бесконечно малы).
Как случилось с Джадурани д.д. в 1960-х она в первое время после встреч со Шрилой Прабхупадой посочувствовала себя духовной энергией, самоосознала себя немного и подумала: "Я Бог" :smilies: . Действительно качественно одинаковая энергия, постоянна и вечна. Но деятельность - служение целому. Как рука служит телу. Найти своё место, свою уникальную роль в играх Кришны, в служении Кришне. Очень интересно. Это наше нормальное положение, обмен отношениями, обмен бескорыстными (любовными) поступками, действиями и т.д.
Кришна мгновенно отвечает взаимностью, придумает много удивительного, дело только за нами.

----------


## romanovsky

> ... Бог заботиться обо ВСЕХ живых существах...


Правильно, 
и даже _о волках,_ 
давая им в пищу оленей..., 
однако 
что по поводу такой заботы* думают олени*?

----------


## Александр.Б

> Правильно, 
> и даже _о волках,_ 
> давая им в пищу оленей..., 
> однако 
> что по поводу такой заботы* думают олени*?


Это только с одной стороны, а с другой, Бог им дал острый слух и быстрые ноги, чтобы не попасться волкам)))

И ещё, а зачем они вообще стали оленями? И потом, не делающий зла, не подвержен злу)))

И в сатья югу никто никого не ел. Разве Бог вынудил живые существа к деградации?

Если в этом мире и есть жестокость, то это не по желанию Бога!

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Может Шива всех нах ведет к этой "деградации"..Они там договорятся уже или нет...
> Или Вишну с инопланетянами всех преданных забирает на вимане до нового капца, что тут будет устраивать Шива в будущем,
> или деградация продолжится до степени что люди будут жить по 10 лет лишь, маленькие жестокие карлики, когда уже дойдут 
> до ужасных дел и извращений, и тут то снова придет Кришна и наведет порядок...


Не следует шутить над Господом, по крайней мере не здесь, зайдите на форум атеистов или православных и там изливайте свои острые штуки по поводу Кришны.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Правильно, 
> и даже _о волках,_ 
> давая им в пищу оленей..., 
> однако 
> что по поводу такой заботы* думают олени*?


дети заботятся о своих родителях - но это не значит, что их родители не умрут теперь и их смерть не означает также, что они умирают потому что дети о них заботились плохо... они могут заботиться о них долго, но в конце концов приходит время смерти - это закон материального мира...

Бог тоже реально заботится о всех нас всю нашу жизнь - но это не отменяет закона материального мира - что наши тела временны и не должны умереть...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Не следует шутить над Господом, по крайней мере не здесь, зайдите на форум атеистов или православных и там изливайте свои острые штуки по поводу Кришны.


Да, если человек не искренен ничего ему не сможет помочь... и никто тоже, даже Бог.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Может Шива всех нах ведет к этой "деградации"..Они там договорятся уже или нет...
> Или Вишну с инопланетянами всех преданных забирает на вимане до нового капца, что тут будет устраивать Шива в будущем,
> или деградация продолжится до степени что люди будут жить по 10 лет лишь, маленькие жестокие карлики, когда уже дойдут
> до ужасных дел и извращений, и тут то снова придет Кришна и наведет порядок....


Сейчас век деградации - кали юга. Он создан Богом тоже, но надо учесть, что это желания живых существ, маленьких джив, которые хотят именно такой обстановки, такого положения вещей. И Бог исполняет их желания устроив кали югу на определенный период. Как могут быть такие страшные желания у живых существ?
Да вот так. Просто постоянно чего то нового желают.
Даже смена эпох и времен года это в конечном счете наши тонкие внутренние желания.

Летом люди хотят - быстрей бы зима.
Зимой хотят - быстрей бы лето.
Может те кто в Сознании Кришны зиму и не хотят, культивируют осознанно правильные желания, т.к. поняли что ничего хорошего в морозах нет. Но обычные люди хотят снега для лыж и санок, долгих ночей чтобы поспать и т.д.
Также бардак кали юги это желания джив в конце концов.
Ведь как "хорошо": женился (вышел замуж) понаслаждался партнером, надоел, пинка под зад и давай с другим романы заводить и опять то же самое и так целая коллекция. Разве это плохо с точки зрения чувственных наслаждения. Кали юга очень даже удобна для этого.
Также съесть корову например. В сатья югу это невозможно, а в кали югу пожалуйста.
Некоторые люди на задворках ума имеют тонкие желания попробовать шашлык из человеческой ноги к примеру.
Сейчас это запрещено, но в конце кали юги будет в порядке вещей и их желания исполнятся.
Я реально слышал от некоторых людей такие желания в разговорах, проходя мимо.
Также - войнушки. Что ни ребенок, то играют в войнушки, хотят острых ощущений. Это их желания. Зачем воображать? Вот вам реальная война - великая отечественная или первая мировая. Какой адреналин, какие реальные острые ощущения, когда сидишь о окопе с ящиком гранат и на тебя десять фашистских таков реально едут. По ощущениям не сравнимо с компьютерной игрой. Компьютерная игра это просто маленькая попытка ощутить такие эмоции.

Такие внутренне тонкие желания. Их бесконечное множество в вариантах и непрерывный поток.

Индрадьюмна Свами рассказывал что в кали югу также есть свои преимущества - метод самоосознания очень легкий. Иногда бывает на рынках распродажа  товаров очень дёшево и многие разумные люди ждут таких акций.
Обрести любовь к Богу на самом деле очень тяжело и в другие эпохи это занимало много времени и требовало больших усилий, а сейчас очень легко и приятно - простым пением Харе Кришна. Некоторые дживы хотят легких методов и сейчас их желания исполняются. Можно воспользоваться возможностью.

----------


## romanovsky

> Это только с одной стороны, а с другой, Бог им дал острый слух и быстрые ноги, чтобы не попасться волкам)))


А у оленят, 
которым несколько дней отроду, 
почему нет быстрых ног?



> И в сатья югу никто никого не ел...


Что, 
тогда у существ не было желудка?


> Разве Бог вынудил живые существа к деградации?


Вы что, 
считаете, 
что волки сами себя создали такими 
как они есть? 



> Если в этом мире и есть жестокость, то это не по желанию Бога!


А почему поедание *одного существа другим* - это жестокость.
Что олень поедающий траву,
заяц - морковку,
жестоки?

----------


## romanovsky

> Не следует шутить над Господом, по крайней мере не здесь, зайдите на форум атеистов или православных и там изливайте свои острые штуки по поводу Кришны.


Вы, что,
считаете, что Создателя всего сущего
может что-то разобидеть,
вы, что, 
считаете, что он обладает такими
_несовершенными человеческими чертами_
как мстительность,
и если одно из триллионов триллионов существ
пошутило - он будет мстить?

Да он самый большой шутник во всей Вселенной,
не зря ведь в Бхагавата-пуране,
его действия 
на нашей Земле
называют лила.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Вы, что,
> считаете, что Создателя всего сущего
> может что-то разобидеть,
> вы, что, 
> считаете, что он обладает такими
> _несовершенными человеческими чертами_
> как мстительность,
> и если одно из триллионов триллионов существ
> пошутило - он будет мстить?
> ...


Я считаю что Господь не может обидеться, но если человек не воспринимает одно из имён(Кришна, Вишну), как имя Бога и шутит якобы над "нашим" Богом, то это очень сильно усложнит его духовную жизнь(если такая имеется) и может принести беды в материальной.Если я в чём-то не прав, то прямо мне скажите.

----------


## Светлана )

При чем тут Кришна, просто вылезет у человека плохая карма от таких проявлений высокомерия( напимер,такого: я знаю, что бога только так зовут, а все остальные имена неправильные, а ты дурак и не знаешь :tongue: )

----------


## Hanna

Вы про мои злые шутки? А я не шутила даже. Буддистам известно, что в конце Кали Юги люди вместо положенных 120 лет будут жить только 10 лет, их рост будет как у большой собаки, от пола 50см, если не 20см...и что будет просто повальная деградация, что ни отца, ни матери не будет, никаких родственных связей, все, извините, спят со всеми или вот "шашлычок из человеческой ноги" в порядке вещей...
ну и когда настанет полная беспросветная темнота, т.е. духовное знание будет практически уничтожено, то вот придет Майтрейя Будда и спасет мир.
У вайшнавов разве не ожидается Калки? А при этом разве не говорится про жестоких карликов- людей?
Просто нет цитаты под рукой, но это всем буддистам известно.
Поэтому я так "тупо" над Кришной не шутила, не шучу и не буду шутить...это не мой уровень.
Так что сейчас - Сатья Юга, золотой век, по сравнению с тем, что будет...
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Светлана )

> Вы про мои злые шутки? А я не шутила даже...


Нет, конечно, я про вообще. Тенденция такая есть у многих из нас, я вот в своем уме не всегда замечаю, а со стороны как скажет кто-нибудь - то сразу ой.

----------


## Hanna

Конечно, если принять за основу, что только у вайшнавов великая истина, а она неоспорима, и это бхакти.
То вот ни буддисты, ни мусульмане, которые тоже сильно любят Аллаха, ни христиане - никто не прав, все ересь, только мы великие и спасемся.
Что за бред, Александр? 
Вы поизучайте другие религии, и найдете много общего, просто люди на разных уровнях сознания понимают Бога по разному.
И если буддисты его уже видят без формы и сливаются с ним, это не значит, что у них большая ересь, а тут мы умные такие и везунчики...

Просто вайшнавы не принимают слияние, сатьюджа кажется на санскрите, не помню, ну вот хочется вайшнавам служить как личность личности, а буддисты 
от своей личности отказываются и сливаются с личностью Кришны, хотя они сами не знают, но это так здорово, что зачем обертывать в какие-то слова, ибо грех это - вдруг стать самим Богом и иметь возможность перерождаться по своей воле, а не как ветер кармы занесет...
Молчу молчу...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Конечно, если принять за основу, что только у вайшнавов великая истина, а она неоспорима, и это бхакти.


Бхакти-это привилегия чистой души, она не зависит от религий и конфессий.

Ханна, вам надо больше читать, изучать. Только спокойно, без вызова :smilies: 
Например, это:  http://www.vyasa.ru/books/tiacherBha...Gita/whoisgod/

http://www.krishna.ru/index.php?opti...793&Itemid=949

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Вы про мои злые шутки? А я не шутила даже. Буддистам известно, что в конце Кали Юги люди вместо положенных 120 лет будут жить только 10 лет, их рост будет как у большой собаки, от пола 50см, если не 20см...и что будет просто повальная деградация, что ни отца, ни матери не будет, никаких родственных связей, все, извините, спят со всеми или вот "шашлычок из человеческой ноги" в порядке вещей...
> ну и когда настанет полная беспросветная темнота, т.е. духовное знание будет практически уничтожено, то вот придет Майтрейя Будда и спасет мир.
> У вайшнавов разве не ожидается Калки? А при этом разве не говорится про жестоких карликов- людей?
> Просто нет цитаты под рукой, но это всем буддистам известно.
> Поэтому я так "тупо" над Кришной не шутила, не шучу и не буду шутить...это не мой уровень.
> Так что сейчас - Сатья Юга, золотой век, по сравнению с тем, что будет...
> Харе Кришна!


Я писал не конкретно про этот пост, а про множество Ваших высказываний на это форуме, где Вы явно высмеиваете и деяния Кришны и саму идею его, как Шри Бхагавана.




> Конечно, если принять за основу, что только у вайшнавов великая истина, а она неоспорима, и это бхакти.
> То вот ни буддисты, ни мусульмане, которые тоже сильно любят Аллаха, ни христиане - никто не прав, все ересь, только мы великие и спасемся.
> Что за бред, Александр? 
> Вы поизучайте другие религии, и найдете много общего, просто люди на разных уровнях сознания понимают Бога по разному.
> И если буддисты его уже видят без формы и сливаются с ним, это не значит, что у них большая ересь, а тут мы умные такие и везунчики...
> 
> Просто вайшнавы не принимают слияние, сатьюджа кажется на санскрите, не помню, ну вот хочется вайшнавам служить как личность личности, а буддисты 
> от своей личности отказываются и сливаются с личностью Кришны, хотя они сами не знают, но это так здорово, что зачем обертывать в какие-то слова, ибо грех это - вдруг стать самим Богом и иметь возможность перерождаться по своей воле, а не как ветер кармы занесет...
> Молчу молчу...


1.Истина есть не только у вайнавов.
2.Бхакти - это любовь, а не истина.
3.В других религиях есть слова основателей, которые дошли до нас и это правда, а остальное(больше 90%) выдумки последователей и это ложь.Всё из-за того, что у них нету парампары, которая не допускает искажения.
4.Я достаточно изучал другие религии и общего там есть только маленькие капли, который, как я уже писал, остались от высказываний основателя, а в остальном одна ересь.
5.Буддисты входят в брахмаджйоти и не теряют свою личностную форму, потому что джива не может исчезнуть.И поселяются они там не на вечно, а на некоторое время.Плюс мы созданы для того, чтобы строоить отношения с Кришной, а не для растворения в его сиянии, но он по своей милости исполняет наши эгоистичные желания.
6.Вайшнавам не "хочется", они выполняют то, что хочет Кришна.Если бы Вы читали Бхагавад-Гиту, то знали бы, что ему больше нравится когда с ним строят отношения, а не когда люди мотивируемые своим эго хотят исчезнуть.Сливаются они не с Кришной, а как у же говорил, с его сиянием.
7.Что у Вас за посылы про "стать Богом"?Если Вы считаете что джива может стать такой же могущественной как Шри Бхагаван, то тогда вообще не вижу смысла спорить с Вами.

----------


## Hanna

Кастурика дд, я не изучала христианство, я больше знаю про буддизм, он как то ближе к вайшнавизму...даже территориально.
Слишком у христиан все строго, хотя вот Святая Тереза признавалась о любви к Господу в духе...молчу молчу...

И потом - какой вызов? я живу так далеко, что никогда преданных из Москвы не увижу, с их жесткой организацией и иерархией...
А форум - свободное общение ведь, людей с разных городов и стран?
Я сама по себе. Меня строить и причесывать не надо.

----------


## Hanna

Где это я высмеивала Бхагавана? Приведите мое же сообщение.

Когда про "Шиву привязали к дереву"? 
Ну так Шиве бы было очень приятно, что дети с ним играют, тем более сам Кришна, Баларам и друзья пастушки...
Даже Лакшми не пустили во Вриндаван из-за слишком большой претензии, а она так хотела, такие аскезы предпринимала.
Расскажите мне про Лакшми, если про Шиву вам еще нельзя.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Где это я высмеивала Бхагавана? Приведите мое же сообщение.
> 
> Когда про "Шиву привязали к дереву"? 
> Ну так Шиве бы было очень приятно, что дети с ним играют, тем более сам Кришна, Баларам и друзья пастушки...
> Даже Лакшми не пустили во Вриндаван из-за слишком большой претензии, а она так хотела, такие аскезы предпринимала.
> Расскажите мне про Лакшми, если про Шиву вам еще нельзя.


Вы высмеивали то, что Кришны было много жён, то, как Кришна вёл себя с гопи, то, что мы считаем Вишну и Кришну верховной личностью Бога.И я полностью согласен с матаджи Кастурикой, что Вам бы почитать Бхагавад-Гиту для начала.

----------


## Hanna

Для начала уже читала. И никогда я не высмеивала что у Кришны много жен...с чего это вы взяли, что я высмеивала жен, гопи и то, что вы считаете.
Сидите там и сами за меня придумываете.
И еще Кастурику приплели для бОльшей аргументации. 
Она вообще ссылку на про Христоса дает, а мы с вами ведем разговор в разных темах, а народ может читает другие темы, а наш разговор выборочно...за всеми не уследишь, Александр.
Говорю - что я не высмеивала и не глумилась, а если пишу с юмором, так чтобы и вы посмеялись, и всем стало хорошо.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А форум - свободное общение ведь, людей с разных городов и стран? Я сама по себе. Меня строить и причесывать не надо.


Строить и причесывать мне не интересно :smilies: 

А вот для какого-либо духовного понимания вам самой обязательно понадобится спокойное изучение предмета, без вызова. Иначе все общение будет бессмысленным, к сожалению :sed: 

Ханна, пожалуйста, простите, если мои слова задели вас.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Кастурика дд, я не изучала христианство, я больше знаю про буддизм, он как то ближе к вайшнавизму...даже территориально.
> Слишком у христиан все строго, хотя вот Святая Тереза признавалась о любви к Господу в духе...молчу молчу...


С Терезой случилась пракрита-сахаджия.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Для начала уже читала. И никогда я не высмеивала что у Кришны много жен...с чего это вы взяли, что я высмеивала жен, гопи и то, что вы считаете.
> Сидите там и сами за меня придумываете.
> И еще Кастурику приплели для бОльшей аргументации. 
> Она вообще ссылку на про Христоса дает, а мы с вами ведем разговор в разных темах, а народ может читает другие темы, а наш разговор выборочно...за всеми не уследишь, Александр.
> Говорю - что я не высмеивала и не глумилась, а если пишу с юмором, так чтобы и вы посмеялись, и всем стало хорошо.


Если Вы и правда её читали с комментариями Шрилы Прабхупады, то уже видимо всё забыли, т.к. постоянно вижу у Вас не знание нашей философии, которая изложена в Бхагавад-Гите Как она есть.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> С Терезой случилась пракрита-сахаджия.


Это только Кришна знает, лучше не выдумывать.

----------


## Hanna

Конечная цель йоги может быть совершенно разной: от улучшения физического здоровья йогатерапией и до достижения мокши.[1] В монистических школах адвайта-веданты и шиваизме, конечной целью практики йоги является мокша — освобождение из круговорота рождения и смерти (сансары) и всех страданий материального существования посредством осознания своего единства как атмана с Верховным Брахманом. В школах бхакти вайшнавизма, сама бхакти, или «любовное преданное служение Богу», является конечной целью практики йоги. В гаудия-вайшнавизме, одном из основных направлений вайшнавизма, высшей формой бхакти выступает према-бхакти или «чистая любовь к Богу». В вайшнавизме, достигнув совершенства в бхакти-йоге, вайшнав отправляется в духовный мир (Вайкунтху или Голоку) и наслаждается там блаженным служением Вишну в одной из его ипостасей.[67]

Я не могу найти сейчас ссылку на то, что читала 3 месяца назад на форуме Хари Катха про ступени йоги, где последняя ступень была как раз о слиянии с божеством, просто вайшнавы хоть и могут сделать это как свободный выбор, но не выбирают этот тип отношений.
Кажется слово употреблялось "саюджа" или "саюджия", я не сильна в санскрите и не веду словарик.

----------


## Hanna

> С Терезой случилась пракрита-сахаджия.


У христиан это называется "впала в прелесть"...

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Конечная цель йоги может быть совершенно разной: от улучшения физического здоровья йогатерапией и до достижения мокши.[1] В монистических школах адвайта-веданты и шиваизме, конечной целью практики йоги является мокша — освобождение из круговорота рождения и смерти (сансары) и всех страданий материального существования посредством осознания своего единства как атмана с Верховным Брахманом. В школах бхакти вайшнавизма, сама бхакти, или «любовное преданное служение Богу», является конечной целью практики йоги. В гаудия-вайшнавизме, одном из основных направлений вайшнавизма, высшей формой бхакти выступает према-бхакти или «чистая любовь к Богу». В вайшнавизме, достигнув совершенства в бхакти-йоге, вайшнав отправляется в духовный мир (Вайкунтху или Голоку) и наслаждается там блаженным служением Вишну в одной из его ипостасей.[67]
> 
> Я не могу найти сейчас ссылку на то, что читала 3 месяца назад на форуме Хари Катха про ступени йоги, где последняя ступень была как раз о слиянии с божеством, просто вайшнавы хоть и могут сделать это как свободный выбор, но не выбирают этот тип отношений.
> Кажется слово употреблялось "саюджа" или "саюджия", я не сильна в санскрите и не веду словарик.


Пожалуйста, приводите цитаты из шастр, а не откуда-то ещё.Мокша - это не слияние с Богом и все преданные её достигают, иначе бы они не перестали перерождаться.Мокша - только первый этап.Потому идёт осознание Бога как параматму и осознание Бога как верховную личность.

----------


## Hanna

> Если Вы и правда её читали с комментариями Шрилы Прабхупады, то уже видимо всё забыли, т.к. постоянно вижу у Вас не знание нашей философии, которая изложена в Бхагавад-Гите Как она есть.


Бхагават-Гита дана Кришной. Тут нет сомнений, что это сам Бог ее рассказал.
"Шримад Бхагаватам" тоже был рассказан самим попугайчиком Радхики, сомнений нет в аутентичности.
А пот про сценарии боливудского фильма с женами, что я повашему - высмеиваю - тут просто еще не доросла до 
чистого понимания, и поэтому даже не будем дальше опошлять.
Тем более вы мужчина, и у вас только и мысли о сексе, как у всех них...
Если есть чистая преданная, которая мне захочет прояснить, что это не сказки, сочиненные людьми - я смиренно послушаю.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Бхагават-Гита дана Кришной. Тут нет сомнений, что это сам Бог ее рассказал.
> "Шримад Бхагаватам" тоже был рассказан самим попугайчиком Радхики, сомнений нет в аутентичности.
> А пот про сценарии боливудского фильма с женами, что я повашему - высмеиваю - тут просто еще не доросла до 
> чистого понимания, и поэтому даже не будем дальше опошлять.
> Тем более вы мужчина, и у вас только и мысли о сексе, как у всех них...
> Если есть чистая преданная, которая мне захочет прояснить, что это не сказки, сочиненные людьми - я смиренно послушаю.


Про отношения Кришны с жёнами как раз и описано в Шримад-Бхагаватам.
Откуда Вы знаете что у мужчин мысли только о сексе?По-вашему когда я с Вами разговариваю, то думаю только о сексе с Вами?
И Вы просили привести пример, так вот Вам и пример: "попугайчик Радхики".По Вашему можно называть верховную Личность Бога попугайчиком?

----------


## Hanna

ну идите тогда в другой раздел, пусть вам расскажут про "попугайчика Радхики", что вы меня насилуете?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> ну идите тогда в другой раздел, пусть вам расскажут про "попугайчика Радхики", что вы меня насилуете?


Я Вас не насилую, я просто хочу, чтобы Вы не совершали оскорблений и не высмеивали здесь нашу философию.

----------


## Hanna

да я шучу...
Спросите у преданных про "попугайчика". Откроете много нового для себя.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> да я шучу...
> Спросите у преданных про "попугайчика". Откроете много нового для себя.


Может я и заблуждаюсь, но так шутить можно только над тем, кого не воспринимаешь серьёзно и не уважаешь.Не шутите так, пожалуйста.И про "попугайчика" я и так знаю.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Это только Кришна знает, лучше не выдумывать.


Есть мнение священного писания, садху, и анумана. Все три подтверждают. С т.з. православной аскетики с нею случилось то, что называют прелестью. А на языке терминологии книг Шрилы Прабхупады - пракрита-сахаджия. Хотя термины и не совпадают. Причем довольно сильно.
Православная аскетика устойчиво идентифицирует состояние Терезы как прелесть.

----------


## Hanna

Ну раз вы знаете про попугайчика, то напомните мне пожалуйста.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

"Попугайчик Радхики", если разобраться - то это Шукадева Госвами. 
Отсюда вывод - надо внимательно читать и подробно изучать "Шримад Бхагаватам", который Шукадева Госвами рассказал царю Парикшиту, а также множеству мудрецов, садху и риши на берегу Ганги. 
Изучение Бхагаватам - это один из пяти наиболее могущественных форм преданного служения.

----------


## Hanna

Так значит там и Ганеша был, писал ШБ бивнем, аж сломал?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> "Попугайчик Радхики", если разобраться - то это Шукадева Госвами. 
> Отсюда вывод - надо внимательно читать и подробно изучать "Шримад Бхагаватам", который Шукадева Госвами рассказал царю Парикшиту, а также множеству мудрецов, садху и риши на берегу Ганги. 
> Изучение Бхагаватам - это один из пяти наиболее могущественных форм преданного служения.


Каюсь, мне вместо "рассказал" привиделось "написал".Но это не отменяет самой претензии.Вы лично считаете нормально называть Шукадева Госвами попугайчиком в той форме, в которой это сделала она?

----------


## Hanna

Кто это - "она"?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Кто это - "она"?


Я думаю Вы прекрасно знаете о ком я, могли бы и не задавать бессмысленных вопросов.

----------


## Hanna

Не знаю чем это я вас так задела в ваших лучших чувствах - прошу прощения.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Не знаю чем это я вас так задела в ваших лучших чувствах - прошу прощения.


Я тут причём?Если хотите у кого-то попросить прощения, то лучше просите у Кришны, Шукадевы Госвами и Ганеша.

----------


## Hanna

А вы их личный представитель, что знаете заранее реакцию Кришны, Ганеши и Шукадевы Госвами на мои тут высказывания?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> А вы их личный представитель, что знаете заранее реакцию Кришны, Ганеши и Шукадевы Госвами на мои тут высказывания?


Я не знаю их реакцию, я только Вам дал совет.Как поступать с ним - это Ваше дело.

----------


## Hanna

Советов мне тут уже много надавали, не знаю уже куда кидаться...
То ли ШБ все тома читать, то ли английский учить, то ли молчать в тряпочку, а то забанят и все сообщения удалят.
Удовлетворить людей очень сложно.
Проще Шиву с Ганешей, чем тех, кто мне пишет вежливо и не очень.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Советов мне тут уже много надавали, не знаю уже куда кидаться...
> То ли ШБ все тома читать, то ли английский учить, то ли молчать в тряпочку, а то забанят и все сообщения удалят.
> Удовлетворить людей очень сложно.
> Проще Шиву с Ганешей, чем тех, кто мне пишет вежливо и не очень.


Изучайте шастры, слушайте лекции и смиренно обсуждайте здесь что-то.Всё чего я от Вас хочу, это того, чтобы Вы были аккуратнее с высказываниями и со своими шутками, потому что они могут быть апарадхой.

----------


## Hanna

Ок. 
А вы мне скажите уже кто писал Шримад Бхагаватам, чем болел Парикшит, что ему всего 7 дней оставалось и про бивень Ганеши. А то все смешалось.
И не ссылками, а вашими словами, как вы помните.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Каюсь, мне вместо "рассказал" привиделось "написал".Но это не отменяет самой претензии.Вы лично считаете нормально называть Шукадева Госвами попугайчиком в той форме, в которой это сделала она?


Говорят есть такая история про Шрилу Прабхупаду, когда он со своими учениками въезжал на машине в какой-то город, и у въезда в этот город стоял большой-пребольшой баннер, на котором было написано что-то вроде "Hare Krishna! Get out of the city!". Ученики, сидящие рядом, были уверены что ачарья-основатель ИСККОН сейчас прольет весь свой праведный гнев на тех, кто установил этот баннер. Однако Шрила Прабхупада был очень доволен. Он сказал что мол это очень хорошо и замечательно что Имя Кришны так хорошо рекламируется, будучи написанным такими большими буквами на таком большом баннере. Дескать - проповедь!
Я что хочу сказать: что интерес к духовным истинам подчас проявляет себя у людей весьма своеобразно. Так что может быть наша дорогая Hannочка просто таким образом демонстрирует свой искренний, хотя и не лишенный некоторого несовершенства интерес к духовным истинам.  
Но по мере очищения сознания разумеется и отношение должно становиться более уважительным. Так что давайте дадим ей шанс?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Ок. 
> А вы мне скажите уже кто писал Шримад Бхагаватам, чем болел Парикшит, что ему всего 7 дней оставалось и про бивень Ганеши. А то все смешалось.
> И не ссылками, а вашими словами, как вы помните.


Рассказал Шримад-Бхагаватам Шукадева Госвами, а записал его Шрила Вьясадев(его отец).Махардж Парикшит был проклят, если я не ошибаюсь, сыном брахмана, который ему не отдал поклоны т.к. медитировал из-за того, что тот повесил змею ему на шею.Он мог и снять проклятие, но увидел в этом руку Бога и не стал этого делать..Про бивень Ганеши я ничего не знаю.Да и Шримад-Бхагаватам я ещё не читал весь, так что спросите у старших преданных, а не у неофита.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Советов мне тут уже много надавали, не знаю уже куда кидаться...
> То ли ШБ все тома читать, то ли английский учить, то ли молчать в тряпочку, а то забанят и все сообщения удалят.
> Удовлетворить людей очень сложно.
> Проще Шиву с Ганешей, чем тех, кто мне пишет вежливо и не очень.


Главное чтобы Вы сами понимали что Вам самой нужно...
Тогда и ясно станет какие из советов принять с благодарностью, а какие пока отвергнуть. Но тоже с благодарностью.

----------


## Hanna

Гаятри Деви Даси, а почему вы говорите на публику? Думаете, у старших преданных есть время и желание следить за нашей с Александром перепиской?
Неужели мы такие важные? Два новичка?
Вон сколько тем - можно же не обратить даже внимания на красавчика и попугайчика.
Не лейте масла в огонь, там, к кому вы обращаетесь - никого нет.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Говорят есть такая история про Шрилу Прабхупаду, когда он со своими учениками въезжал на машине в какой-то город, и у въезда в этот город стоял большой-пребольшой баннер, на котором было написано что-то вроде "Hare Krishna! Get out of the city!". Ученики, сидящие рядом, были уверены что ачарья-основатель ИСККОН сейчас прольет весь свой праведный гнев на тех, кто установил этот баннер. Однако Шрила Прабхупада был очень доволен. Он сказал что мол это очень хорошо и замечательно что Имя Кришны так хорошо рекламируется, будучи написанным такими большими буквами на таком большом баннере. Дескать - проповедь!
> Я что хочу сказать: что интерес к духовным истинам подчас проявляет себя у людей весьма своеобразно. Так что может быть наша дорогая Hannочка просто таким образом демонстрирует свой искренний, хотя и не лишенный некоторого несовершенства интерес к духовным истинам.  
> Но по мере очищения сознания разумеется и отношение должно становиться более уважительным. Так что давайте дадим ей шанс?


Я с Вами согласен и я не в праве у кого-либо отбирать шанс.В самом начале я лишь очень мягко сказал что не следует шутить над такими вещами, а потом уже и дошло до не совсем мягкого, потому что человек не понимает.

----------


## Hanna

Я еще раз повторяю - про красавчика написал Джива, в теме про Перерождение во взрослое тело.
Идите к Дживе и его спросите и его тыркайте.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Я еще раз повторяю - про красавчика написал Джива, в теме про Перерождение во взрослое тело.
> Идите к Дживе и его спросите и его тыркайте.


Хорошо, могли бы просто его не повторять за ним, тем более он это говорил совершенно в ином контексте и он не пытался этим способом язвительно пошутить.Ладно, ещё раз прошу, оставим эту тему, я уже высказался по этому поводу.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Я с Вами согласен и я не в праве у кого-либо отбирать шанс.В самом начале я лишь очень мягко сказал что не следует шутить над такими вещами, а потом уже и дошло до не совсем мягкого, потому что человек не понимает.


Вы поступили совершенно правильно предостерегая человека от возможных оскорблений. И если человек не захочет услышать Ваши предостережения, то отвечать этому человеку придется самому. 
Однако рекомендуется прежде чем уйти от оскорбителей без оглядки, сначала попытаться их переубедить. Если хватит сил, знания и терпения.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Вы поступили совершенно правильно предостерегая человека от возможных оскорблений. И если человек не захочет услышать Ваши предостережения, то отвечать этому человеку придется самому. 
> Однако рекомендуется прежде чем уйти от оскорбителей без оглядки, сначала попытаться их переубедить. Если хватит сил, знания и терпения.


Простите, я попытался, но в силу моей ничтожности, у меня ничего не получилось.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Гаятри Деви Даси, а почему вы говорите на публику? Думаете, у старших преданных есть время и желание следить за нашей с Александром перепиской?
> Неужели мы такие важные? Два новичка?
> Вон сколько тем - можно же не обратить даже внимания на красавчика и попугайчика.
> Не лейте масла в огонь, там, к кому вы обращаетесь - никого нет.


Я что, я ничего...
Повторюсь: 


> Главное чтобы Вы сами понимали что Вам самой нужно...


Я же просто участвую в общении, на то и форум создан. А если Вам не хочется чтобы какие-то посторонние женщины вмешивались в вашу беседу с Александром, то не выносите это на суд общественности. Общайтесь личными сообщениями.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:smilies:  это называется: "Как вы лодку назовёте, так она и поплывёт"...

Замечено, подобные названия тем провоцируют такие вот диалоги :smilies:

----------


## Светлана )

Шикарная тема :good: Запасаюсь семечками у монитора, требую продолжения! В итоге с Бога все перейдет на обсуждение про мужчин и женщин.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Шикарная темаЗапасаюсь семечками у монитора, требую продолжения! В итоге с Бога все перейдет на обсуждение про мужчин и женщин.


А вот и мёд к чаю

 :pooh_birth_day:

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Если не ошибаюсь, то ачарья-основатель иногда устраивал ролевые игры со своими учениками, в которых им предлагалось играть роли оппонентов духовному пути, которые должны были нападать на идею бхакти-йоги. Сам же Шрила Прабхупада сражаясь с этими "оппонентами", показывал таким образом своим ученикам что во время проповеди им придется встречаться не только с благожелательно настроенными людьми, но и с настроенными не так благожелательно. И тем Прабхупада призывал учиться проповедовать в любой среде, даже иногда несколько агрессивной, имея идею переубедить оппонентов и изменить их мнение.
Так что почему бы вам не просто следить за происходящим, попивая чаек, а как-то изменить чьё-то неподобающее умонастроение, переубедив и заинтересовав?

----------


## Светлана )

Спасибо, Кастурика! Про мужчин и женщин пока нету... Неужели обсуждение про Кришну будет?

----------


## Светлана )

Ханна, да не принимайте все всерьез, кто каким тоном советует


Все в итоге желают добра, каждый в меру своего понимания.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Тоже хочу советы раздавать направо налево, а не чужие оскорбления повторять как попугай про девственность, красавчика...


Hannочка, дорогая, если собираетесь раздавать советы, то подумайте прежде - а будут ли они ценны и востребованы? То есть точно ли Вы знаете что-то, чтобы это раздавать? 
Ведь самые лучшие советы  - это посоветовать понять кто ты, что это за место такое - этот мир, кто в этом мире Верховный Законодатель, и каким образом все это взаимодействует. И если Вы это точно знаете, то тогда разумеется Вам просто необходимо просвящать других, раздавая им советы.  

Однако Кришна в Бхагавад Гите говорит что тот, кто проникся настоящим знанием, тот умиротворен, вежлив и спокоен. И уж никак не имеет оскорбительного умонастроения, выражающегося например в подобном:



> ...и хрен знает что у Дживы...


Поэтому подумайте, а что Вы насоветуете, имея подобное умонастроение? 

Впрочем, если Вам не нравится мое присутствие в этой теме, и Вы расцениваете мои тексты как провокационные и разжигающие что-то, то извольте - я из этой темы могу самоудалиться.

С любовью к Вам. 
С той любовью, какой обладаю...

----------


## Hanna

Ну ваше дело, никто вас не гонит.
Просто есть еще такие вежливые дамочки, которые с виду кисы и в глаза говорят хорошо, а за спиной думают как раз хрен знает что, но ладно думают, а еще и говорят за спиной...
оговаривают.
Кали Юга - почему время двуличия? Это же очень сложно кого-то поймать и обнаружить подлость, ибо в глаза тебе врут конкретно добрые слова и мед на устах, а змея в груди....
Так если бы Парикшит не заболел тяжело, получается Шримад Бхагаватам не было бы ситуации рассказать, написать?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> С Терезой случилась пракрита-сахаджия.


почему?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Так если бы Парикшит не заболел тяжело, получается Шримад Бхагаватам не было бы ситуации рассказать, написать?


Он не болел, он бы проклят, на сколько я знаю.И кто знает, была бы или нет.Может быть Шри Шукадева Госвами рассказал бы ещё кому-нибудь её.Но Кришна решил что Шримад-Бхагаватам должен быть рассказан Шри Шукадевой Госвами Махараджу Парикшиту, поэтому так и произошло.

----------


## Hanna

Почему это Кришна решил? Чей попугайчик был? Радхарани вообще то....

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Почему это Кришна решил? Чей попугайчик был? Радхарани вообще то....


Радхарани - это энергия Кришны.

----------


## Hanna

И почему вы, Александр в храм ходите, но с женщинами там не общаетесь?
Лучше жены, чем преданная, вам не найти, поэтому надо общаться.

А то письмо он Прабхупады читать собрался, кого обозначил, кто в списке...кто дикша, кто не дикша...
Оно вам надо?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Ну ваше дело, никто вас не гонит.
> Просто есть еще такие вежливые дамочки, которые с виду кисы и в глаза говорят хорошо, а за спиной думают как раз хрен знает что, но ладно думают, а еще и говорят за спиной...
> оговаривают.
> Кали Юга - почему время двуличия? Это же очень сложно кого-то поймать и обнаружить подлость, ибо в глаза тебе врут конкретно добрые слова и мед на устах, а змея в груди....
> Так если бы Парикшит не заболел тяжело, получается Шримад Бхагаватам не было бы ситуации рассказать, написать?


Кришна бы нашел возможность проявить Бхагаватам и в иной ситуации. Ему не сложно.
Что же до Кали-йуги, духовного прогресса, а также двуличия, лицемерия и иже с ними, то нам всем предлагается избавиться от собственных негативных качеств, а с подлостью других, прекрасно разбираются законы этого мира. Куда лучше чем Вы, я или иной правдолюбец.
А если человек с помощью бхакти-йоги подружился с Самим Бхагаваном, то тогда вообще никакие проблемы и беспокойства на сознание человека перестают влиять. И даже проблема распознавания подлых дамочек, делающих за спиной гадости, уже перестает вставать так уж остро.
Так что Hannочка, дорогая, как говорят наши братья-христиане: "Ищите прежде всего царства небесного, а все остальное приложится".
Однако имейте в виду, что и к небесному царству и к Бхагавану необходимо подходить очень вежливо, аккуратно и уважительно. И более всего Бхагаван доволен теми, кто как минимум старается не оскорблять других живых существ, хоть немного вставших на путь духовного совершенства, а как максимум - старается быть им полезным и может быть даже где-то служить. 
Это я не умничаю, не провоцирую и не разжигаю - это я говорю то, что знаю из Писаний. Ну и плюс мой собственный опыт.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> И почему вы, Александр в храм ходите, но с женщинами там не общаетесь?
> Лучше жены, чем преданная, вам не найти, поэтому надо общаться.


Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада говорит, что если у брахмачари есть возможность не жениться, то он должен не жениться.Если посмотреть на обстоятельства моей жизни, то сразу станет видно, как Кришна мне говорит: "Ты должен быть до конца своих дней брахмачари, даже не думай о женитьбе".

----------


## Hanna

Гаятри, хорошо, я поняла. Спасибо.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Спасибо и Вам.
ПранАм. Что означает "мои поклоны".

----------


## Александр.Б

> А у оленят, 
> которым несколько дней отроду, 
> почему нет быстрых ног?


Может хотите в деталях обсудить каждого из восьми миллионов четырёхсот тысяч видов живых существ?
Есть вселенский принцип, и он для всех одинаков - Не делай зла, и тебе никто зла не сделает!
Просто надо его понять, и тогда не придется копаться в делах всяких беззащитных оленёнков и т.д.)))

Если речь идёт о заботливом Боге, то....
Забота, это не только пряник, но и кнут.
Можете сами найти кучу примеров как это работает, а то мне лень объяснять такие элементарные вещи)))




> Что,
> тогда у существ не было желудка?


По анатомии жителей сатьяюги ничего вам не скажу, ибо ничего об этом не знаю)))
Но там они ели плоды, мёд, пили молоко....эти продукты не добываются посредством лишения жизни кого-либо)))




> волки сами себя создали такими?


Ну, да, так и есть))) А вы не знали?))))





> А почему поедание одного существа другим - это жестокость.
> Что олень поедающий траву,
> заяц - морковку,
> жестоки?


Если кто-то лишает кого-то жизни против его воли, это жестокость)))

Но я говорил о том, что Бог не жесток, жестокость рождается из желаний живых существ, вот и всё, при чём тут олени и зайцы?

----------


## romanovsky

> ...Если кто-то лишает кого-то жизни против его воли, это жестокость)))
> 
> Но я говорил о том, что Бог не жесток, жестокость рождается из желаний живых существ...


Я, в принципе, не спорю, 
что Бог заботится о всех живых существах, 
и эта фраза мне даже нравится, 
но я поставил себя на место оленя, 
которому говорят о том, 
что Бог так заботится о благе живых существ, 
что отдал его на обед волку, 
и находясь в шкуре оленя, 
я понял, 
что такая забота мне не по душе... 
Но, поскольку я не олень, 
и рассуждаю отвлечённо, 
то против фразы о заботе Бога о всех живых существах - не возражаю. 
Но, давайте тогда не будем использовать 
насыщенные эмоциями слова типа ...жестокость... 
Бог то он вовсе не жесток, 
поскольку не подвержен эмоциям. 
Как можно создать Мир
 в котором один является пищей для другого
 и быть подверженным эмоциям?
Или быть эгоистом,
подарив тело - 
инструмент наслаждения

----------


## romanovsky

> По анатомии жителей сатьяюги ничего вам не скажу, ибо ничего об этом не знаю)))
> Но там они ели плоды, мёд, пили молоко....эти продукты не добываются посредством лишения жизни кого-либо)))


А что, динозавры,
то же пили молоко, пили мёд...

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Я, в принципе, не спорю, 
> что Бог заботится о всех живых существах, 
> и эта фраза мне даже нравится, 
> но я поставил себя на место оленя, 
> которому говорят о том, 
> что Бог так заботится о благе живых существ, 
> что отдал его на обед волку, 
> и находясь в шкуре оленя, 
> я понял, 
> ...


Если оленя съел волк, то значит он тоже кого-то съел в прошлой жизни.Забота Бога проявляется в том, что он его наказывает и пытается его исправить.

----------


## Hanna

Да, кстати у буддистов тоже Бога отрицают потому, что так много страдания вокруг, у буддистов во главе угла стоит истина о том, что все вокруг страдательно и когда ты это осознал, что вот можешь встать на путь, избавиться от страданий.
И получается у буддистов, что страдания как бы сами по себе существуют, никем не созданы, а как данность этого мира.
И если бы они были созданы Сатаной, то Сатана - это такой плохой очень плохой Икс, что вот уничтожил бы самого себя в высшей точке своих дел, которые страдания.
И с такой логикой трудно поспорить, ведь если Бог по природе своей благой, то как он может создать такой страдательный мир....

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Да, кстати у буддистов тоже Бога отрицают потому, что так много страдания вокруг, у буддистов во главе угла стоит истина о том, что все вокруг страдательно и когда ты это осознал, что вот можешь встать на путь, избавиться от страданий.
> И получается у буддистов, что страдания как бы сами по себе существуют, никем не созданы, а как данность этого мира.
> И если бы они были созданы Сатаной, то Сатана - это такой плохой очень плохой Икс, что вот уничтожил бы самого себя в высшей точке своих дел, которые страдания.
> И с такой логикой трудно поспорить, ведь если Бог по природе своей благой, то как он может создать такой страдательный мир....


Он выполнил наше желание жить без Бога.Но некоторые дживы стали ограничивать свободу другой дживы, причиняя ей проблемы.Если с ними такое случается и они всё равно не понимают что это плохо, то тогда они смогут понять что так поступать нельзя только через боль на адских планетах.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Основные наслаждения к которому стремятся животные и люди (кто хочет быть рафинированным животным с утонченными вкусами) это еда, сон, секс
Как можно насладиться едой, не проголодавшись?
и причем, чем сильнее проголодаешься тем  сильнее  наслаждение при еде.
Если не голоден, то от еды можно и не получить наслаждение вообще, даже будет противно.
Как можно насладиться сном если не устал.
И причем если устал сильно на работе например, то наслаждение от отдыха и от сна будет острее.
Чем сильнее хочется спать, тем как будто и ощущение от наслаждения сном будет сильнее.
Аналогично и с сексом. Для этого надо ух как соскучится, пострадать в разлуке и тогда встреча будет яркой.
и т.д.

Такова природа чувственных наслаждений. "Обратная сторона медали" которых - чувственные страдания.

Если бы не было чувственных страданий, то чувственные наслаждения бы приелись.
Поэтому нельзя сказать что Бог не благой. Страдания это необходимая составляющая наслаждений.

В одной лекции Шриле Прабхупаде задали такой вопрос:
А почему в корне существует такая двойственность.
Шрила Прабхупада ответил, что мы сами создали эту двойственность.
Бог один, но мы заявили что мы тоже Бог и появилась двойственность.

Правда, как это? я не очень понял, хорошо если кто нибудь объяснит.
Видимо по другому мироздание не устроишь, а мы просто запутались и жалуемся на Бога, на "страдания".
А как  еще сделать толком не знаем, не представляем. Может оно устроено уже совершенным образом.

Теоретически все будут считать Бога всеблагим - это когда лежишь на печи и на работу ходить не надо, круглый год тепло, всё само растет, продуктов в избытке просто на деревьях.
И ничего делать не надо. Для мужчин кругом ангелоподобные женщины легко доступные и не надо добиваться их руки.Кругом на земле валяются золото и бриллианты, "бери не хочу". Но когда ничего делать не надо - это катастрофа для живого существа.
Поэтому это только в теории такой всеблагой Бог. Так не получится.

----------


## Hanna

Ну вот снова тогда проблема зависти Дживы к Богу, и ее падение, изгнание из Рая.

----------


## Subuddhi Ray das

> Как случилось с Джадурани д.д. в 1960-х она в первое время после встреч со Шрилой Прабхупадой посочувствовала себя духовной энергией, самоосознала себя немного и подумала: "Я Бог".


Hare Krishna... Это она вам сама сказала или есть авторитетные источники?

----------


## Александр.Б

> А что, динозавры,
> то же пили молоко, пили мёд...


Примите за аксиому - в сатья югу никто ни кого не ел!
Даже тигры питались молоком коровы!
Не пытайтесь мерить всё своим аршином)))

ЗЫ
Кстати, динозавры, это жители конца прошлой кали юги, на смену которой пришла сатья)))
Не могу утверждать, но такая версия имеет место быть)

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Hare Krishna... Это она вам сама сказала или есть авторитетные источники?


В Прабхупада-лиламлите есть. К сожалению так быстро цитату не смогу найти, она большая. И вот в этом видео Джадурани д.д. еще подчеркнула этот момент на эту тему на 1 мин 37 сек, как Прабхупада опровергнул этот тезис:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Вот нашел:
Прабхупада-лиламлита гл. 19 (Джуди потом получила имя Джадурани д.д.)

"«Я — причина всего, — думала девятнадцатилетняя Джуди Козловски. — Все, что я вижу, сотворено мною, я — Всевышний. Все принадлежит мне». Когда мысль о том, что она — Бог, овладела Джуди, она позабыла и своего отца, и все остальное. Но одно ее смущало: «Если я Бог, то почему  не могу всем управлять? И почему мне так страшно принимать ЛСД?»
Джуди была студенткой Городского колледжа Нью-Йорка и специализировалась на изучении живописи и истории. Она брала уроки игры на гитаре у преподобного Гарри Дэвиса, блюзового певца и христианского проповедника, который обучал ее печальному искусству «соула ». Но сегодня под воздействием ЛСД на нее снизошло откровение, что она — Бог. Она поссорилась с отцом, который казался ей непонимающим, холодным и далеким от нее, бросила родной дом в Бронксе и направилась в центр. Она собиралась навестить подругу, и ей надо было пройти через Томпкинс-сквер. Когда она вошла в парк, киртан был в самом разгаре, но из-за толпы она не могла ничего разглядеть. Она пробралась сквозь толпу и увидела нескольких мужчин, танцующих с поднятыми руками, у одного из которых была обрита голова, а другие были с бородами. Еще она увидела Свами - он сидел в центре ковра и играл на барабане."


То что мы качественно одинаковы с Богом это довольно часто встречается в писаниях используется слово:
part and parcel of the Lord - неотъемлемая частичка Бога
"A living
entity is happily the part and parcel of the Lord, and thus his natural
function is to render immediate service to the Lord"


Есть еще такая крылатая фраза: Осознание себя и Бога происходит одновременно.
Т.е. если поняли себя, как мы пронизываем это тело, как находимся в этом теле, свой характер и т.д. то аналогично можно понять примерно и хоть немного кто такой Бог, как он находится повсюду и т.д.

Еще мне запомнилась такая фраза  в одной из лекций Шрилы Прабхупады о дживах: *Бог стал многим*. И дальше он объясняет зачем это было нужно.
Т.е. хоть и говорят что дживы не рожденные, но получается мы  изошли от Бога.
Самостоятельное, маленькое отделенное сознание, источник которого сам Бог.
Есть экспансии наделенные всеми энергиями Бога, а есть экспансии не наделенные всей энергией, пограничная энергия, на санскрите есть специальная терминология.

И удивительно наблюдать как толпы совершенно незнакомых людей в супермаркетах и даже если приедешь в другой город, в другую страну на противоположном конце земного шара, в другой  стране, случайно начиная общаться и взаимодействовать  мгновенно, сразу понимают все эмоции и т.д., как будто их что то роднит хотя они не встречались раньше и может никогда не встретятся в будущем.
Потому что источник у всех один. Это роднит всех. Даже в интернете и здесь на форуме :smilies:

----------


## romanovsky

> ...Даже тигры питались молоком коровы!


То есть тигры доили коров, или как телята сосали вымя?


> Кстати, динозавры, это жители конца прошлой кали юги,


Замечательная шутка...

----------


## Александр.Б

> То есть тигры доили коров, или как телята сосали вымя?


Да нет же))) они его на рынке покупали....
не надоело троллить?

----------


## romanovsky

> ...
> не надоело троллить?


Соответствующие ответы,
порождают соответствующие вопросы...
любое следствие имеет свою причину...

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Если Бог - пуруша, Верховный Наслаждающийся, а все остальные Eго слуги, которые Eго наслаждают... Получается что Он эгоист??


 Тут нет противоречий, ибо наша природа наслаждения - наслаждать других, а Его - и принимать также поклонение, чего нам не дано..
 Но вопрос изначально затрагивает другой темы: Его недостатков. Я тут както грубо об этом выразился, но так или иначе, а это очень серьезный сокровенный момент: понять, что у Него - есть недостаток, и крайне существенный для нас. Не столько в том, что Он - эгоист, а в том, что другой совсем. Он совершенно не способен нас понимать, как и мы Его.. Есть такая сложность, о которой впрочем на первых порах и не говорят. Ибо потом - сам поймешь, через серьезнейшие обиды во Взаимоотношениях.

----------

